# Wild Hog Hunting



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Doea anybody have any good information or experience on reasonably priced hog hunts? I've heard good things about Texas, but haven't ever tried it. Love to hear if anyone can reccomend a good outfit or area to try. 

And yes I know I can shoot an auction pig up in Corrine, but I thought I'd maybe try somewhere that is fun, has a lot of pigs, but is still challenging. ...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've hunted hogs several times at a few different places. Tejon ranch in CA (Free range, 300k+ acres) is by far the best. You can hunt them on the mountain, in the desert and in between. They have huge elk, deer and other critters to gawk at while you are hunting pigs.

If you want to do it guided, it's under 1000 fully accommodated and the food and guides are first rate.

Unguided, last time I checked was 3 or 400. They have (had) what they call a "ham-slam" in the summer months. 

Call Lana @ 661-663-4210, tell her Tye sent says howdy, she's a hell of a lady.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

How are you wanting to hunt them, dogs, bow, handgun, or rifle?? If all the planets align and the wife keeps her word. I'll be heading to texas next year to do some hog hunting with dogs. Lots of good dogman and they have plenty of hogs. Send me a pm if your interested in hunting with dogs and i'll get your the outfitters name.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Wasatch... tree hit it right on the nail. The Tejon Ranch is a very good place. I have not been there but both of my brothers have and they loved it. It's a couple of hours north of L.A. on the I-5. the site is www.hunttejon.com


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks guys. I got Tejon's info for the upcoming year, and it's surprisingly inexpensive. I'll spend more on food and getting there than the actual hunt.


----------

